

New Design for FB Messenger on Android - mikeevans
http://newsroom.fb.com/News/A-New-Design-for-Messenger-1bb.aspx

======
mikeevans
Also updates for iOS6: <http://itunes.apple.com/app/facebook/id284882215?mt=8>

